# Kommentare zu : Schiffbau-Versuchsanstalt Potsdam testet die Torqeedo Travel-Serie



## Anglerboard-Team (25. April 2006)

Hier gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>>


----------



## Ossipeter (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu : Schiffbau-Versuchsanstalt Potsdam testet die Torqeedo Travel-Serie*

Wenn ich Vergleiche zu MinnKotas oder Rhinos oder MountainGuides hätte, könnte man einen Kommentar dazu abgeben. So sagt es mir wenig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu : Schiffbau-Versuchsanstalt Potsdam testet die Torqeedo Travel-Serie*

Naja, die von Dir genannten scheinen die Ausgaben für die Tests zu scheuen.
Schreib die doch mal an obs die Daten gibt, wäre ja nicht uninteressant)


----------



## Laksos (26. April 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu : Schiffbau-Versuchsanstalt Potsdam testet die Torqeedo Travel-Serie*

Interessant wäre mal zu erfahren, ob diese Motoren auch salzwassergeeignet sind, würde mich interessieren. Darüber kann man leider auch auf deren Homepage nichts finden.|kopfkrat
Da hierzu vom Hersteller nichts gesagt wird, gehe ich aber mal davon aus, daß sie NICHT salzwassertauglich sind.


----------



## vemmaustria (10. Juli 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu : Schiffbau-Versuchsanstalt Potsdam testet die Torqeedo Travel-Serie*

Hat schon wer so einen Motor im Einsatz?Hätte gerne Erfahrungsberichte über den 800er bzgl.Reichweite.


----------

